

A Native American Tribe Hopes Digital Currency Boosts Its Sovereignty - RougeFemme
http://www.npr.org/blogs/codeswitch/2014/03/07/287258968/a-native-american-tribe-hopes-digital-currency-boosts-its-sovereignty

======
jedunnigan
Note, this coin is not officially backed by the Oglala Lakota Nation Tribal
President Bryan Brewer or the Oglala Sioux Tribal Council.[0]

Reservations have to follow federal not state law, I feel like this is issuing
a currency. They (well Harris), could potentially get themselves in some
trouble here.

[0][http://www.indianz.com/News/2014/012781.asp](http://www.indianz.com/News/2014/012781.asp)

